# first mod done...



## idahoblkss (Sep 18, 2014)

first mod done, did some over lays


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It looks great! Really clean job.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like a white cruzen to me , now all ya need is some white wheels with white walled tyres and you ' ll be PIMPIN ..


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

idahoblkss said:


> first mod done, did some over lays


Very nice. I have the blue topaz color..couldnt find an overlay that looked like it would match my blue..your lucky yours is white...so i order a chrome overlay coming in the mail tomorrow. Hope it works..Anyone know where i can get overlay blue to match my car for the emblem
?


----------



## Greycruzer (Sep 3, 2014)

De-badge the tail end, but it still looks good


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

i may debage the CRUZE but will leave the LT at least so people know its not a cheap LS! lol


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I like the white on white.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I like the white on white.


That is racist!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> that is racist!


lmao.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> Very nice. I have the blue topaz color..couldnt find an overlay that looked like it would match my blue..your lucky yours is white...so i order a chrome overlay coming in the mail tomorrow. Hope it works..Anyone know where i can get overlay blue to match my car for the emblem
> ?


GrafxWerks - Bowtie Overlay (Front) // Chevrolet Cruze - that's where I got my Black Granite ones before I decided to just paint them.



Mo Cruze said:


> i may debage the CRUZE but will leave the LT at least so people know its not a cheap LS! lol


I took the LTZ off mine. For me, there was no point in taking off the Cruze if I wasn't going to take it all off... so much easier to clean/wax. Plus the only people who would even know the difference between LS and LT are other Cruze nerds.  my neighbor came over to ask me what my car was a couple days ago, because she thought it looked similar to the car her daughter drives, but was confused since it didn't say Cruze on it and looked "different" LOL

*edit* 1000 posts for me! par-tay!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I like the white on white.


Yeah you do. Me too.

Btw, take it off. Take it all off.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> i may debage the CRUZE but will leave the LT at least so people know its not a cheap LS! lol


Yeah I got the LS for the 6spd, so people won't think I can't drive manual


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> lmao.


I am glad you enjoyed it sometimes its hard to tell how people will react to my antics. I was gonna write.. "Yea! Well I like your face" but i determined it maybe a bit creepy and lame.


----------



## idahoblkss (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. The next step is to debadge it for sure. Has anybody taken off the front plate holder? If so how do you do it with out damaging the car? Also if you guys need an over lay I do signs and graphics for a living and could get you any color you want. Also do clear bra ,wraps ,carbon fiber , etc... but I'm not a sponsor on the site so I'll leave it at that. Any questions pm me. I was also wondering where the best place was to get the OEM trunk spoiler ?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I think there's a thread in the "How to" section on that.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> GrafxWerks - Bowtie Overlay (Front) // Chevrolet Cruze - that's where I got my Black Granite ones before I decided to just paint them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mo Cruze said:


> i may debage the CRUZE but will leave the LT at least so people know its not a cheap LS! lol



Even if you did debadge the LT, car people will be able to tell it's not a base LS because the LS has the hubcaps and the 1LT has the 16" alloys.


----------



## Greycruzer (Sep 3, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> GrafxWerks - Bowtie Overlay (Front) // Chevrolet Cruze - that's where I got my Black Granite ones before I decided to just paint them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a guy come up to me in a parking lot the other day and asked what kind or car a had, since I debadged mine and did a few other exterior mods, he said it looks so different from all the other Cruze's


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Even if you did debadge the LT, car people will be able to tell it's not a base LS because the LS has the hubcaps and the 1LT has the 16" alloys.


 Until you get aftermarket rims


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Cruze70 said:


> Until you get aftermarket rims


Other key ways to distinguish from base model is the mirrors will be same color as car and not black and depending on year the Chrome under the windows


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Even if you did debadge the LT, car people will be able to tell it's not a base LS because the LS has the hubcaps and the 1LT has the 16" alloys.


1LT had hubcaps as well.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Juliet You crazy to take the LTZ off!!! lol Thanks for the link but my color is not there


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> Juliet You crazy to take the LTZ off!!! lol Thanks for the link but my color is not there


It's not? Be sure to scroll down, you're not looking for your actual paint color name, b/c the names are different. I'm guessing the Electric Blue Metallic is what you'll want, but you can always email and ask. 




Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> It's not? Be sure to scroll down, you're not looking for your actual pain color name, b/c the names are different. I'm guessing the Electric Blue Metallic is what you'll want, but you can always email and ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. They haven't updated their list on the bottom to include a lot of the newer cruze colors. But they definitely have the selection on the drop down. I would agree with JJ to email them to confirm. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you. just emailed..We shall see..


----------

